# Cycling in the frost?



## jamin100 (30 Jan 2012)

Hey guys n gals

Tomorrow I plan on cycling to work and back which is 10 miles each way. 

My bike is a boardman hybrid comp which has 28c wheels on with marathon (not +) tyres 

My question, its probably going to be around -3 tomorrow and whilst I have enough layers to be warm I've never rode in frost before. Is there anything I need to be wary of? 

Is cycling on the hybrid s good idea in the frost ?


----------



## kishan (30 Jan 2012)

dont brake hard and corner slowly and dont twitch on the bike as it could slip


----------



## mchunt (30 Jan 2012)

Ideally practicing on a quiet Sunday with little traffic is a good idea but frost and ice come when they do.

I was nervous first time I had to ride in Icy conditions but have had no real problems just be careful, take a bit more time, avoid drains/manhole covers and road markings where possible as they tend to be more slippery than the main road surface. Side roads tend to be slippier than main routes as they are not usually gritted and have less traffic, most of my route is a fairly busy bus route so once I leave my estate the roads are generally quite good.

I'm also riding a hybrid with standard Marathon tyres.


----------



## jamin100 (30 Jan 2012)

Thanks, I've been out in the cold before just not on the frost so I'm a little apprehensive


----------



## zizou (30 Jan 2012)

Frost itself isn't too bad, a bit less grip but not much to worry about. If it is cold and im on untreated roads i actually like seeing the frost on the ground...its the black ice that you cant see (or might just look like wet tarmac) that you've really got to be wary about!


----------



## jamin100 (30 Jan 2012)

Ok well I think I'll brave it out tomorrow then and see how I go. 

I've just been over the road to the shop now a d it's freezing


----------



## Herzog (30 Jan 2012)

Agree with the above - avoid shiny stuff. This can include manhole covers, black ice, also road markings which may be slippy. Don't corner too fast, or too sharply and you should be ok. Good luck.


----------



## gbb (30 Jan 2012)

Herzog said:


> Agree with the above - *avoid shiny stuff*. This can include manhole covers, black ice, also road markings which may be slippy. Don't corner too fast, or too sharply and you should be ok. Good luck.


 
Thats the stuff that caught me out last year...not black ice though. Country road, with small areas where the gravel top surface had eroded away and left shiny black tarmac (usually where the car tyres run) . Only a mildly frosty morning...BANG...off in a second.
That shiny black tarmac is supremely slippery in the right conditions


----------



## BSRU (30 Jan 2012)

jamin100 said:


> Hey guys n gals
> 
> Tomorrow I plan on cycling to work and back which is 10 miles each way.
> 
> ...


As someone who is a generally cautious rider I opted for investing in some tyres with lots of studs designed for riding on icy roads.
Without them I would not venture out on potentially icy roads.


----------



## Edwards80 (30 Jan 2012)

The other thing to watch out for is people who haven't cleared the frost off their windscreens / mirrors properly. Makes me a bit more weary of filtering if their mirrors look matt white :S

This probably explains what is going on though!


----------



## Edge705 (30 Jan 2012)

kishan said:


> dont brake hard and corner slowly and dont twitch on the bike as it could slip


 
+1 thats it really nice and cautious at turning and plenty of break distance in case you have to stop hard .


----------



## Hip Priest (30 Jan 2012)

I'd echo what others have said. Especially with regards to ice being far worse than frost. If in doubt, don't feel bad about getting off and walking. I tried to brave a shared path that was slippy with ice and soon came a cropper!


----------



## fenlandpsychocyclist (30 Jan 2012)

If all else fails ... wear two thick pullovers and a thick coat.
You'd be surprised how much softer the falls are if you are well "padded".

I had several falls on snow/ice last year (was out in it a lot).
I'd say most of the crashes involved the back end spinning out ... and me landing on the sides of my legs/hips.


----------



## buddiebuoy (30 Jan 2012)

I cycled on Friday when there was a covering of icy snow on the road. I have to say I found it very tricky and had a few wobbles. I'm still on quite a steep learning curve and I would think twice about going out in the same conditions until I'm a bit more confident.


----------



## BrumJim (31 Jan 2012)

No frost in Birmingham this morning. Just mizzle.

I stick to the salted roads when its frosty, keeping off the cycle path and minor roads. Was OK until they ran out of salt a couple of years ago.


----------



## BSRU (31 Jan 2012)

BrumJim said:


> No frost in Birmingham this morning. Just mizzle.
> 
> I stick to the salted roads when its frosty, keeping off the cycle path and minor roads. Was OK until they ran out of salt a couple of years ago.


It was +1 when I left this morning but my max/min thermometer recorded a minimum of -2.6 last night so ice is likely to have been formed and at just +1 still their this morning.


----------



## GrasB (31 Jan 2012)

As others have said with 2 extra things

When turning try to keep the bike more upright & turn the 'bars a bit more. This will tend to make the front slip out by juddering sideways rather than sliding out from underneath the bike.

Keep the *rear brake leaver* covered but don't cover the front brake, just wrap your hand round the bars or hood. When you slide you'll tend to grab the rear brake which is more recoverable but also the bike will tend to 'spin' as it comes down & with both hands on the bars you'll be less likely put your arm out to stop your self falling which is actually a good thing (no broken arm etc.)


----------



## SquareDaff (31 Jan 2012)

I have exactly the same setup as you.
Keep upright, avoid metal, if possible stay in car tracks otherwise ride slightly further from the edge of the road as that's where water (and therefore ice) collects.
Keep your backside in the saddle when climbing!!


----------



## billy1561 (31 Jan 2012)

One thing i have noticed is that the gritters don't grit cycle paths that share the pavements! So, be careful if your route takes in any of those.


----------



## billy1561 (31 Jan 2012)

Oh, and use your back brake ideally. Bit safer than the front wheel locking out on you.


----------



## GrasB (31 Jan 2012)

it also takes you down in a less dangerous manner if you do drop.


----------



## cyberknight (31 Jan 2012)

As others have said take it easy ,especially on corners and you should be fine , i have managed 2 winters on 23 mm tyres with only 1 off on black ice last winter when it was hovering lower than - 10 that no bike unless it was a trike could have prevented.


----------

